

Apple Threatens iTunes Shutdown over Royalty Dispute  - visakhcr
http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/10/thursdays-copyr.html

======
lux
So it's soon to be $0.15 instead of $0.09 going to the publishers NOT the
artists? As an independent artist, I get paid $0.65-0.70/song (same ratio per
album), which is great! Once you're on a label I've heard that drops to
$0.05-0.10 and the vultures and wolves fight for the rest. Sigh...

~~~
ALee
Just wondering Lux. Is that the number you get from CD Baby or was that from
research somewhere?

